# FIRE DEAL: Thomas the Tank Engine Playhut for $16. at 6:00 PM ET/3:00 PM PT.



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon: Upcoming Limited-Time Special Offer on Kindle Fire: Thomas the Tank Engine Playhut for $16. Deal starts at 6:00 PM ET/3:00 PM PT.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like this in your special offers....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Darn you!  Vydor, you beat me!  Merging threads...

Though my SO says $20?

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like this one

http://www.amazon.com/Playhut-Thomas-Tank-Play-Vehicle/dp/B0065KZEZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418854147&sr=8-1&keywords=Thomas+the+Tank+Engine+Playhut

$39.99 normally... my son is a bit old for this now.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Darn you! Vydor, you beat me! Merging threads...
> 
> Though my SO says $20?
> 
> Betsy


Odd, click through on your fire, the "DEAL PRICE" is $16 but the add says $20.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Also $40 * 60% off = $16, not $20.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't click thru as I have no use for a Thomas the Tank playhouse, LOL


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't click thru as I have no use for a Thomas the Tank playhouse, LOL


I always to to find the item to link in these threads. THat is why it takes me so LONG to post


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I always to to find the item to link in these threads. THat is why it takes me so LONG to post


And I always try to do a screen cap of the SO on the Fire because we've had people say they couldn't find the SO, so I want them to know what it looks like. A good team!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I always try to do a screen cap of the SO on the Fire because we've had people say they couldn't find the SO, so I want them to know what it looks like. A good team!
> 
> Betsy


Gonna save this quote for the next time you are getting jumpy with your cattle prod


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Gonna save this quote for the next time you are getting jumpy with your cattle prod


Heck, I prod myself sometimes just for fun! *ZZZZZZAPP* Ouch!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heck, I prod myself sometimes just for fun! *ZZZZZZAPP* Ouch!


I hear that some of the Catholic cabana boys now refer to you as "Our Lady of the Shocking Rebuke."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hear that some of the Catholic cabana boys now refer to you as "Our Lady of the Shocking Rebuke."


----------

